# Member List Very Wide



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

Is anyone else experiencing the same thing I am? When I go to the Member List, the page is so wide that I have to scroll left and right to see everything. I don't see anything that would explain why it's so wide, such as a too wide image as sometimes happens on threads. I have my resolution set pretty high on my display, so that's not the problem. All other areas of SOTW are fine. In the overall scheme of things, it's not a major problem, it's more of an annoyance than anything.


----------



## Swingtone (Mar 27, 2006)

I know exactly what you mean. It seems especially wide on the page with Grumps' photo.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

fballatore said:


> Is anyone else experiencing the same thing I am?


Yes.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Same thing here.


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, in both Firefox 2.0.0.7 and IE7.


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes. Furthermore, from time to time, other threads have the same problem (assuming this is a problem, but it's certainly an irritation). Randomly, and for reasons unfathomable to me, now and then a thead is far too wide to fit properly on my screen, and I have to scroll over to follow someone's post. Sometimes this even happens in the middle of a thread: page one and two are fine, then page three is too wide. We seem to have no control over the parameters of the view. This is not a huge big deal and happens seldom, but nevertheless it does happen.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Yup, me too. Wonder why?


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

I wonder if there's a maximum number of people you can ignore?


----------



## mlscnr (Sep 24, 2007)

jazzbluescat said:


> Yup, me too. Wonder why?


Simple: too many colums to fit in a reasonable-sized display. It's always been like that, since we moved to this service.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

mlscnr said:


> Simple: too many colums to fit in a reasonable-sized display. It's always been like that, since we moved to this service.


The column count reduced to a bare minimum:

*User Name ....... Find Posts ....... Join Date ....... Posts ....... Last Visit*

From there you can get more information on the user or retrieve his/her posted messages.

Also, members who never posted are excluded from the list. Let me know if you want them back and why.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Wide posts*

This happens when people post long URLs e.g. eBay listings like this:
http://www.saxontheweb.net/Rock_n_Roll/thumbnails/thumb_SamButera.jpg

What they should do instead:

```
[URL="http://www.saxontheweb.net/Rock_n_Roll/thumbnails/thumb_SamButera.jpg"]Sam Butera[/URL]
```
producing following which does not widen the thread:
Sam Butera



Reedsplinter said:


> Yes. Furthermore, from time to time, other threads have the same problem (assuming this is a problem, but it's certainly an irritation). Randomly, and for reasons unfathomable to me, now and then a thead is far too wide to fit properly on my screen, and I have to scroll over to follow someone's post. Sometimes this even happens in the middle of a thread: page one and two are fine, then page three is too wide. We seem to have no control over the parameters of the view. This is not a huge big deal and happens seldom, but nevertheless it does happen.


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

Harri -

Perfect! Looks great!


----------

